# 2-Achsen-Steuerung



## Yogixxx (28 August 2009)

Hallo Ihr!
Da ich neu im Forum bin, weiß ich nicht so ganz genau, wo mein Beitrag ganau hin soll... sonst müßt ihr ihn verschieben!...

Folgendes Problem stellt sich mir seid kurzem:

Ich soll eine Steuerung entwerfen, welche eine 2-Achsen-Steuerung (vielleicht später auf 3-Achsen erweitern) durchführen kann. Mit Bedienoberfläche und Kopierschutz.
Die Aufgaben der Steuerung soll relativ simple sein, so soll zB ein Sinus oder andere Formen abgefahren werden können.

Meine Frage ist nun, mit welchem Programm würdet ihr das realisieren? (TwinCat ist zB vorhanden)
Welche zugehörige Hardware würdet ihr empfehlen (Beckhoff-Klemmen?)

Und nicht das einer hier glaubt, ich wollte jetzt die ganze Arbeit durch das Forum erledigen! Ich will hier nur Anregungen finden, welches Programm oder Hardware empfehlenswert für die Aufgabenstellung ist.
Nachher bei der Programmierung werde ich sicher nochmals fragen müssen, aber das steht momentan noch nicht im Raum.

Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?

DANKE, Yogixxx


----------



## Beren (28 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Yogixxx (28 August 2009)

ja, das ist doch schon mal was... Habe ich auch schon von gehört...
Wenn noch jemand was dazu sagen kann, immer her mit den Vorschlägen!!!


----------



## Beren (28 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Ralle (28 August 2009)

Wenn ihr TwinCat habt, dann würde ich eher die Optionen von TwinCat ansehen. Entweder Twincat PTP, da müßte man dann aber sowas wie Sinus, Interpolation etc. selbst machen, oder besser TwinCat NC I, da hat man dann auch NC-Funktionalitä wie M- und H-Funktionen, Interpolation etc.


----------



## Beren (28 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Yogixxx (28 August 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn genau machen?



Ich will wie schon oben ein wenig erklärt, eine Steuerung entwerfen, welche mich eine beliebige Kurve abfahren läßt.

Wie z.B. eine Drehbank. Ich will einen Kerzenständer drehen und verfahre so meine x- und y-Achsen, dass nacher eine beliebige Struktur heraus kommt.

Das ganze sollte aber sehr fein justierbar sein, da ich im µ-Bereich arbeiten werde.


----------



## Yogixxx (28 August 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Das sehe ich, wie Ralle. Wenn es NC Steuerungen von TwinCat gibt, dann würde ich nicht die Plattform wechseln.





Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ihr TwinCat habt, dann würde ich eher die Optionen von TwinCat ansehen. Entweder Twincat PTP, da müßte man dann aber sowas wie Sinus, Interpolation etc. selbst machen, oder besser TwinCat NC I, da hat man dann auch NC-Funktionalitä wie M- und H-Funktionen, Interpolation etc.



Schaue ich mir direkt mal an! Danke.


----------



## Jan (29 August 2009)

Beren schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn ich Achsen Steuerung lese, kommt mir SINUMERIK in den Sinn. Schaus Dir mal auf der Siemens Seite an. Wird beispielsweise für Dreh-, Fräsmaschinen verwendet. Bei uns kommt es für die Achssteuerung einer Laserschweißmaschine (5 Achsen) zum Einsatz.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir noch die FM458 Regelbaugruppe ein (auch Siemens).


 
Was sind 5 Achsen?

Ich arbeite gerade an einer 3-Achsen-Fräse.

Achse 1: Vor / Zurück
Achse 2: Links / Rechts
Achse 3: Hoch / Runter
Achse 4: ????
Achse 5: ?????

Was ist Achse 4 und 5?


----------



## Sockenralf (29 August 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Was ist Achse 4 und 5?


 

Hallo,

4. Achse: Urlaub / Arbeit
5. Achse: Betrunken / nüchtern


*ROFL*



MfG


----------



## Mobi (29 August 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Was sind 5 Achsen?
> 
> Ich arbeite gerade an einer 3-Achsen-Fräse.
> 
> ...




Rotationsachsen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Jan (29 August 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Rotationsachsen zum Beispiel.


 
Was ist damit gemeint?
Gibst du mir mal einen kurzen Crash-Kurs für Rotationsachsen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2009)

so sieht z.b. ein 5-achs Maschine bei der Fa. Homag aus.


----------



## Jan (29 August 2009)

Das erinnert mich an die Lackierrobotter.

Jetzt ist mir klar, was Achse 4 & 5 ist.

Danke! 

:TOOL:


----------



## thomass5 (29 August 2009)

Festo SPC 200
http://www.festo.com/inetdomino/coorp_sites/de/0b795894cca5aeccc125711f0044e98f.htm
Thomas


----------



## Mobi (30 August 2009)

Bei uns auf der Arbeit haben wir z.B. zwei von diesen KUKA Roboter in einer Maschine. Der hat 6 Achsen!

http://werdegang.mpmiller.de/bilder/kukaroboter.jpg


----------



## bike (30 August 2009)

Wobei man die Achsen von einem Roboter nicht mit denen einer Werkzeugmaschine vergleichen kann und darf.
Bei Werkzeugmaschien sind es die liniear Achsen X, Y,und Z und dann die Zusatzachen für Rundtische und Drehen/Kippen der Spindel.
Beim Roboter sind die Achsen ausgehend von einem Ausgangspunkt nacheinander angeordnet. Und je nach Anzahl der Freihaiten sind es meist 6 inzwischen gibt es auch schon Robis mit 7 Achsen.


bike


----------



## hausenm (30 August 2009)

Mahlzeit,
hier will jemand eine "Bahnsteuerung" bauen,
Zitat " soll beliebige Kurven abfahre"- dann braucht man dazu eine NC,
das ist laider so. 
Zur Auswahl welche benötigt wird stellt sich die Frage:
Wegmessung über Resolver/ Encoder und/oder Maßstab.
Ich denke eine kleine Sinumerid 810 sollte locker reichen.
Die Hardware ist seit ca. 2 Jahren in Sinamics ausgeführt und läßt sich relativ leicht parametrieren.
Soll eine Visu noch dazu und das Ganze universell sein - dann noch eine PCU. 
Wenn das große S. nicht gewollt ist empfielt sich auch noch Heidenhain TCN
Gruß


----------



## Beren (31 August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Yogixxx (21 September 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> hier will jemand eine "Bahnsteuerung" bauen,
> Zitat " soll beliebige Kurven abfahre"- dann braucht man dazu eine NC,
> das ist laider so.
> ...



Das ist nach langer Zeit nochmal eine sinnvolle Antwort!
DANKE!


----------

